# Happy 11th Birthday, Chimo!!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It seems like such a short time ago that you stole my heart. Happy Birthday, Chimo, you certainly live up to your name!









There will be more pictures to follow but we will start with these:
(This was done 4 years ago)


























To many MANY more!


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Chimo 

May you have many more with your Paq.

Special birthday *  Slurps * from the Kiwi K9's.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chimo, you just keep getting better







and better! Happy Birthday, handsome sweetheart!!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Chimo! Jessie (who will be 11 in a month) says you are one fine looking boy








May you have many more wonderful years together.


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Aww Chimo, Happy Birthday special boy!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Chimoooooo..Happy Birthday Dudeee..


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday wishes to a wonderful guy.









Love from Aunt TJ and the Florida Family.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I got to meet Chimo and he stole my heart (not so much Bella's-but it wasn't for a lack of trying-but he did win her over) completely. He is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Chimo, Morgan says you sure are a handsome old pointy eared devil.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy #11 Chimo - cheers!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

handsome chimo !
thanks for bringing so much love and happiness into your mom's heart. i hope you give her many more years of your unconditional love and devotion. you are truly an ambassador to the breed.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You have the most gorgeous seniors. 








Chimo


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

I LOVE the collage! 11? Wow who woulda thought, he sure doesnt seem like it! Happy Belated Mr Chimo!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I forgot to add his more recent pics- my other recent favorites of him:


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

He always looks so serious!! and Tika is always smiling


----------

